# 2410 running wrong



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

So I have a storm 2410 that I was given and I got running again. Since I’ve had it I have to run it at about 3/4 choke for it to run right it surged a little so I replaced the carb and that’s pretty much gone but still need to run it at 3/4 choke if I open it anymore then that it runs but will give a good pop with a flame every now and then unless it’s under a good load I adjusted the valves on it and it seemed to start easier but still get that pop and a flame from time to time if I run it anything less then 3/4 choke. My question is is that normal just because it’s too much fuel at half or less choke or is there somewhere else I should be looking? It’s got very low hours but did sit for probably 3-4 years


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jrdriver said:


> So I have a storm 2410 that I was given and I got running again. Since I’ve had it I have to run it at about 3/4 choke for it to run right it surged a little so I replaced the carb and that’s pretty much gone but still need to run it at 3/4 choke if I open it anymore then that it runs but will give a good pop with a flame every now and then unless it’s under a good load I adjusted the valves on it and it seemed to start easier but still get that pop and a flame from time to time if I run it anything less then 3/4 choke. My question is is that normal just because it’s too much fuel at half or less choke or is there somewhere else I should be looking? It’s got very low hours but did sit for probably 3-4 years


Lean condition can cause popping and back firing



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

So what would be causing that condition? Also spark plug has a black soot on the tip but no oil


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jrdriver said:


> So what would be causing that condition? Also spark plug has a black soot on the tip but no oil


Black soot is from being rich..is she putting out black smoke?
It sounds like it is difficult to get that choke just right...it's lean without it... but rich when backed down...is it backed down one or two clicks to make it run?



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

Once I start it it may puff a little but after that nothing no blue smoke either. It’s just one click up from being fully closed and it runs ok that way I snow blowed two driveways like that this morning it just struggles a little in really heavy snow in that setting but it backfires if I take it off that and it’s not throwing a lot of snow


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jrdriver said:


> Once I start it it may puff a little but after that nothing no blue smoke either. It’s just one click up from being fully closed and it runs ok that way I snow blowed two driveways like that this morning it just struggles a little in really heavy snow in that setting but it backfires if I take it off that and it’s not throwing a lot of snow


One click from fully closed is alot of choke.
When you hit a load the throttle butterfly opens further..since the choke is almost closed this will making the choking action more effective as it applies a high negative pressure in between the throttle butterfly and the choke butterfly .. that's when she she runs rich..as well as reduced output as the choke butterfly is also restricting air flow.
You need to fix the carb before you can go any further.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

Well the the carb is brand new and it was the same issues with the new and old carb it really only runs well at that first choke setting if I go any further that’s when I get the back fire and it doesn’t idle as smooth so would that be normal if it wasn’t under any load and I turned the choke off all the way?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

sounds like a fuel air mix ratio is wrong
black soot is running too rich(too much fuel) or not enough air.
popping is usually running lean (not enough fuel) or too much air, check intake pipe/gaskets or dirty jet.
my bet is on to adjust fuel mix screw or least likely but possible valves need to be readjusted


----------



## coastie56 (Feb 4, 2016)

Search for my earlier posts on how to clean the idle air screw on your 2410. Hint, it is under the lip of the idle mixture adjustment on the top of the carb. Easy peasy.


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

I’ll have to try and see if I can adjust it some like I said the carb is brand new as of yesterday and it did smooth things out a bit but still not quite right. I also my try adjusting the idle screw that stops the throttle lever and see where that gets me


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

does it still have the oem (china touch) spark plug? as it sounds a lot like a plug going bad misfiring/weak spark, if so try changing it to a NGK or a CHAMPION both work good in the ope clone engines

Spark Plug Cross Reference Chart | Champion | NGK | Autolite | Torch | AC | Bosch | Denso


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

87powershiftx2 said:


> does it still have the oem (china touch) spark plug? as it sounds a lot like a plug going bad misfiring/weak spark, if so try changing it to a NGK or a CHAMPION both work good in the ope clone engines
> 
> Spark Plug Cross Reference Chart | Champion | NGK | Autolite | Torch | AC | Bosch | Denso


Yes it’s got an autolite plug in it now that was the first thing I did to get it running again but that thought crossed my mind maybe weak spark not burning all the fuel?


----------

